# Steve Wozniak INFJ?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

What is Steve Wozniak's type? ISTP, INFJ???


----------



## Briguy (Nov 20, 2011)

He is a feeler, I have talked with him before, he is the most accessible celebrity on the planet, he is stereotyped as an INTP but I am almost positive he has Fe and a ton of it, he is a good example of an INFJ, actually.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you are right, its quite evident that he leans to the feeler dichotomy a bit more than the thinker side due to his lack of balls; judging from how he supposedly worked with jobs plus the bubbly persona, its likely true.


Abraxas said:


> *The Thinking-Feeling Facets
> 
> **The Five facets of the Thinking-Feeling dichotomy are Logical-Empathic, Reasonable-Compassionate, Questioning-Accommodating, Critical-Accepting, and Tough-Tender.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

The guy is likely introverted in regular "terms" but I doubt it as to whether he was a introverted or extroverted in Jungian terms. Woz likely has the "perceiving" attitude since he appears as if he's slower to decisions in the sense that he takes in more information than he processes. I don't get the vibe that he is a lead rational since there is no strong indication of being more inclined to suppress either logic or ethics. I bet an auxiliary Fx and tertiary Tx is in the mix. 

INFJ is the likely type


----------

